# Trip to Japan



## robert flynt (Oct 3, 2014)

Leaving tomorrow and it looks like Donna and I are going to run in to some bad weather (typhoon). Hope we don't get stuck some where with canceled flights. Hope to have plenty of pictures to post when we get back.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 3, 2014)

Enjoy your stay, and safe travels!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh man don't tell me you aren't taking a kid with a smart phone. If not we gotta wait until you get back! This is gonna kill me man I wanted daily reports. It's not too late to buy me a ticket and let me be y'alls bag man you know. You'd just need to buy one of my kids a ticket too because I can't use those phones either . . . .

Have a safe trip and a fun one. Do NOT turn down any creepy looking food it ALL tastes great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 3, 2014)

Good luck and have a great trip! Can't wait to hear about it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 3, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Oh man don't tell me you aren't taking a kid with a smart phone. If not we gotta wait until you get back! This is gonna kill me man I wanted daily reports. It's not too late to buy me a ticket and let me be y'alls bag man you know. You'd just need to buy one of my kids a ticket too because I can't use those phones either . . . .
> 
> Have a safe trip and a fun one. Do NOT turn down any creepy looking food it ALL tastes great!


Donna will have her tablet with her so I might be able to figure out how to post pictures with it. I'll try most things once but I don't eat raw fish or things with their eye balls looking at me. Bill Murray, a knifemaker friend, is going pick us up at the Seki train station and has arranged for us to stay at the same B&B, so it looks like we will be sleeping on the floor for two nights.


----------



## TimR (Oct 3, 2014)

Safe travels Robert. I was just showing someone your knives you were deciding between to present while there. So, which one did you decide on? Apologies if you already identified in another thread.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 3, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> it looks like we will be sleeping on the floor for two nights.



They will have roll-out futons. You will sleep well eventually. Welcome to Japan.


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 3, 2014)

Kevin said:


> They will have roll-out futons. You will sleep well eventually. Welcome to Japan.


That, eventually, is what I'm afraid of. When young I could sleep on bags of nails and did once, but now days it can't be to hard or the joints get to sore and you spend all night rolling around to find a spot on your body that isn't sore. Such is life.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Oct 3, 2014)

Have a great trip! I'd be lying if I said I wasn't envious... I'd like to eat my way around Japan a time or three.


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 3, 2014)

TimR said:


> Safe travels Robert. I was just showing someone your knives you were deciding between to present while there. So, which one did you decide on? Apologies if you already identified in another thread.


I decided to go with with Murray Carter's recommendation to present the stag handle knife. He lived over there half his life and apprenticed under one the well known blade smiths for five. I would have picked wood but with his knowledge of the culture I thought he might know best.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 3, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Have a great trip! I'd be lying if I said I wasn't envious... I'd like to eat my way around Japan a time or three.


Doc, You wouldn't eat all that raw stuff would you. Heck, twenty some odd die over there every year from eating blow fish.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 3, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> Doc, You wouldn't eat all that raw stuff would you. Heck, twenty some odd die over there every year from eating blow fish.



I'm not a diehard sushi eater, but when in Rome... 

A nice bowl of Ramen would definitely be on the agenda... Nothing like the cheap stuff I ate in college(which I also enjoy... Still).


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 3, 2014)

DKMD said:


> I'm not a diehard sushi eater, but when in Rome...
> 
> A nice bowl of Ramen would definitely be on the agenda... Nothing like the cheap stuff I ate in college(which I also enjoy... Still).


I watched the show, The Monster Within Me, once and it creeped me out so bad I haven't watched it since!! I will definitely be try all the different noodles though and almost anything that is cooked.


----------



## Molokai (Oct 3, 2014)

Have a safe trip, enjoy your stay there. 
I didnt know you know Murray personally, way cool. I watched lots of his videos on youtube and he is s master knifemaker.

I would try all the food there. Even ice cream from squid.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> Heck, twenty some odd die over there every year from eating blow fish.



Hippos kill 2,900 people a year in Africa
Falling out of bed kills 450 people annually in the U.S.

Icicles kill 100 people per year in Russia

Jellyfish kill 20-40 people per year in the Philippines alone

Dogs kill 34 people per year in the U.S.

Ants kill 30 people per year worldwide

Vending machines kill 13 people per year

Texting while driving kills 6,000 annually in the U.S. alone
Robert I have a plan for you: Don't eat the blowfish.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Molokai (Oct 4, 2014)

Falling coconuts also kills people

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2014)

Volcanoes? 845 per year. Don't eat a volcano!
Shopping on Black Friday gets 550 a year.
Bathtubs nail 340 a year.
Cute little Bambi? Yep, deer kill 130 a year.
Hot dogs kill 70 kids a year.
And the real kicker . . .



*Robert surely you aren't flying to Japan, are you?*


Tom see what you've done? You're going to spook him before he even gets airborne!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 4, 2014)

Robert I just got back from Japan. The storm is suppose to hit Tokyo on Monday but was clouding up as we left Narita today. I did not see any real preparation like we have here on the gulf coast but I believe the storm should be weakening as it turns north east. There is also a volcano west of Tokyo that was spewing ash and some 50 hikers there died. I heard that also impacted some travel but not us on our way in or out.

I wish I could have stayed another week and join you for the festivities. I know you will have a great time as the Japanese know how to entertain. This past week I did have blow fish and lived to tell about it.  You may want to call your telephone and data carrier to let them know you are going to Japan so that they can enable your phone and Ipad/tablet.

Best of luck on your travel and have a great time!!!

Scott

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 5, 2014)

I can't help but wonder how Robert is doing. It's 10 til 7 in the morning where he's at. A traditional Japanese breakfast is nothing like you'd imagine. It's more like what you'd think of as supper. Rice. Fish. Miso soup. Veggies. Stuff like that. Wonder if he's looking for a McDonalds already.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Oct 5, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I can't help but wonder how Robert is doing. It's 10 til 7 in the morning where he's at. A traditional Japanese breakfast is nothing like you'd imagine. It's more like what you'd think of as supper. Rice. Fish. Miso soup. Veggies. Stuff like that. Wonder if he's looking for a McDonalds already.


No grits?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 5, 2014)

Crunchy green and yellow pickles for vegetables. Yum!!!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 5, 2014)

SENC said:


> No grits?!?!?!?!?!?



Frayed knot. Hominy no growy in the land of the rising fun.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 6, 2014)

Robert - Have a safe trip and get tons of pictures. I'm with you - no raw fish or eyeballs...


----------



## Dooder (Oct 6, 2014)

SENC said:


> No grits?!?!?!?!?!?


Grits? Aint that just cream of wheat with a funny accent? I always thought that was kind of like dulse around here, something we use to scare the tourists with.


----------



## SENC (Oct 6, 2014)

Dooder said:


> Grits? Aint that just cream of wheat with a funny accent? I always thought that was kind of like dulse around here, something we use to scare the tourists with.


SACRILEGE!!!!!! Get thee behind me, Satan!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Molokai (Oct 7, 2014)



Reactions: Like 3


----------

